# what is this tube in the picture?



## preludexl (Nov 16, 2003)

I dont have a haynes manual yet. Can someone tell me what this tube is, under my rear driver's wheel? The tube came lose, it doesnt seem connected to anything.

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2003-2/112392/rearwheel.jpg


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Can you circle the said tube? I see tubes...but don't know what I'm looking at.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

they look like fuel lines, I checked through my haynes and that's what it looks like, but not certain (pg 4-7)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I checked on my car and it looks like it is connected to some type of 'catch' box...most likely related to fuel like Ruben said.

I'll check my Hayne's later on today and post when I know for sure.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

I can't see the pics,too dark.Is it came off of the black box?Maybe it's the breather hose for the Evaporater Canister.


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

if its at the rear wheel, it is probably just a vent hose from the fuel tank, but this is only if the car still runs, could be wrong though, kinda hard to see :cheers:


----------



## preludexl (Nov 16, 2003)

96_vqmax said:


> I can't see the pics,too dark.Is it came off of the black box?Maybe it's the breather hose for the Evaporater Canister.



you are right. My car's engine light was on so I checked the ecu codes...0903, it's the evap cannister. I connected the hose.....but the engine light is still on. i prob need to reset it. Anyone know how to check the evap can to see if it is working properly or not? Thanks for all the replies you guys.

BTW, anyonne know how this works exactly?
From what I understand, it monitors fuel leaks.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

reset the ecu, and then see if it throws the code again?


----------



## mike208 (Feb 9, 2004)

I just bought an 1997 Nissan maxima with 66,xxx miles on. It ran fien in the test drive and still is really, but the SES light came on. I checked the codes myself and I came back with 2 of them. 0304 which is the knock sensor and 0903 which appears to have something to do with the EVAP canister in this thread. But I have no idea where it is or anythign about. SO hopefully by bumping this thread back up, I can get some help. Unfortunately it seems as though the pic is no longer up, so i can't get a look at what he was talking about to see if I have the same problem.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the EVAP canister is to behind and to the right of the intake manifold... wouldn't know about replacing it as I've never had to... try running a bottle of B12 (can be purchased at any auto parts store) in your next few tanks of gas, or go pick up some seafoam. your EVAP canister might just be clogged


----------

